# Big Beaver ReTREEver Anybody know anything??



## Creech&Woody (Oct 16, 2007)

Anybody know anything about this new machine. Its called the Big Beaver Retreever. The only thing Ive seen about is the ad below that is in the new TCI Mag. I tried going to there site but all I get is an adult site. Ive tried calling them and no one picks up. Talk about great customer service. Anyways just wanted to know if anybody knows anything.


----------



## rainfly nomad (Oct 16, 2007)

LMAO what'll they think of next ,this looks like a good machine,,LOOKS ,but I would want to try one out just for kicks.


----------



## l2edneck (Oct 16, 2007)

was gonna post this the other day.....


only think that scares be would be flippin it......

ive had some tops spin usin the crane and would think would be prob with no give......

would need to be HEAVY i would think.


----------



## BostonBull (Oct 16, 2007)

Theres no reach! Its basically a lullwith outriggers. Look at the picture he has 2 sticks out, maybe 40' of total straight reach! How much of a butt log can it handle?

I am interested to see the videos at TCI expo.


----------



## John464 (Oct 16, 2007)

Been interested in this thing since I got this months TCIA. You try to go to their website and it takes you to some ????. Love the idea. Sit in the cab and not even leave the ground and do a removal. Brilliant! I will consider buying one if they offer it in atleast 100' reach. 

Another product that looks even more interesting to me is on page 3 of _Tree Services _magazine(Oct issue). Same concept as the Beever Retreever. It is a delimber/topping shear that mounts on the end of a telescoping crane. I do not have a crane currently, but will buy one if I can sit on the ground and reach out 130' and pick apart a tree from the ground. The increased production will easily pay for itself.

Definitely 2 cutting edge products that have the potential to change the tree industry dramatically.


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK (Oct 16, 2007)

The one shown is about 67 ft. reach about $295.000. A longer reach version of about 85ft. and no cost available as of Oct. 15, 2007 . Under development.I got this information from their N.C. offices on Monday over the phone.


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK (Oct 16, 2007)

I have a corrected phone no. 252-473-2254 . Also their website is not totally up & running yet ! Just looking at a brand new 25 Ton 146 Ft jib Truck Crane at a comparison price of $149,000 . Deal or no deal ?


----------



## John464 (Oct 16, 2007)

OLD CHIPMONK said:


> I Just looking at a brand new 25 Ton 146 Ft jib Truck Crane at a comparison price of $149,000 . Deal or no deal ?




If you can mount the product I posted about above to it I would say that this is the better way to go. Hardwood Equipment DT18 Delimber/Shear I can not find out any other info except "Circle 425 on the Card" Waiting on some literature currently.


----------



## jonseredbred (Oct 17, 2007)

OLD CHIPMONK said:


> The one shown is about 67 ft. reach about $295.000. A longer reach version of about 85ft. and no cost available as of Oct. 15, 2007 . Under development.I got this information from their N.C. offices on Monday over the phone.



295K?? I doubt they will sell many at all.


----------



## BobCrawford (Oct 26, 2007)

BostonBull said:


> Theres no reach! Its basically a lullwith outriggers. Look at the picture he has 2 sticks out, maybe 40' of total straight reach! How much of a butt log can it handle?
> 
> I am interested to see the videos at TCI expo.



There is a reach! The first machine they are comming out with reaches 68ft. and that doesn't mean that's how high the tree can be. The next one reaches 82ft. Website is www.bigbeaverretreever.net


----------



## BobCrawford (Oct 26, 2007)

John464 said:


> If you can mount the product I posted about above to it I would say that this is the better way to go. Hardwood Equipment DT18 Delimber/Shear I can not find out any other info except "Circle 425 on the Card" Waiting on some literature currently.



I would say NO DEAL! You have to take risks with peoples life, houses, etc. they don't!


----------



## hornett22 (Oct 26, 2007)

*the show is 5 minutes from my house.*

so i'll check it out and let you know what i think.

looks like it takes all the fun out of the job though.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Oct 27, 2007)

I can see it for front yards, large properties and lot clearings.

It is basically a tree shear on a high lift (since Lull is a make )

Assuming it is designed to stay upright, the drawbacks I see are;

driving on landscaped property
tight backyards
well landscaped and multi treed yards
overhead utilities

It may take the place of a bucket in many instances, but you need a truck and trailer to haul it, and the trailer is not going to be cheap.

SO using a SWAG estimate of cost you would be in for 175k to get the thing rolling to a job. So to pay for it you would need to be doing 1500 a week with it before insurance and maintenance is in the budget.


----------



## Magnum783 (Oct 27, 2007)

This thing looks a lot like trex or conex mover which they use in ports to move in ports. I have used one of those over seas in the dessert on sort of soft soil. On the soft soil and the weight of what ever I was moving I took a 8D cat to extract the heavy monster. Just think about the amount of counter balance that it has to have to keep it up right when it is moving something so heavy as a tree top. I can believe it would work for removing a large tree on ground that was not at all maintained. Also think of the money involved to operate. Sounds like a huge purchase for possibly not a lot of gain.
Jared


----------



## BobCrawford (Oct 29, 2007)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I can see it for front yards, large properties and lot clearings.
> 
> It is basically a tree shear on a high lift (since Lull is a make )
> 
> ...



You obviously know nothing about the machine. The machine is way more than a tree shear on a high lift. Go to the website www.bigbeaverretreever.net and check it out. They even have a video that you can watch, once you request a ussername and password. They said they are going to the tree expo in CT, I will see them there. Very excited!


----------



## SilentElk (Nov 4, 2007)

Looks similiar to something I concieved of many years ago. However, in the end I didnt have the money to even think about doing anything with the idea. This is quite different in someways still. Reminds me of a fellerbuncher, just it reaches up and takes it the tree in sections instead.


----------



## 046 (Nov 4, 2007)

needing a password to see their video is pretty dumb!

a lot of folks will not go to trouble of registering... just to see a video
maybe they think potential customers all have to be really interested before seeing how it works...



BobCrawford said:


> You obviously know nothing about the machine. The machine is way more than a tree shear on a high lift. Go to the website www.bigbeaverretreever.net and check it out. They even have a video that you can watch, once you request a ussername and password. They said they are going to the tree expo in CT, I will see them there. Very excited!


----------



## Canyonbc (Nov 5, 2007)

046 said:


> needing a password to see their video is pretty dumb!
> 
> a lot of folks will not go to trouble of registering... just to see a video
> maybe they think potential customers all have to be really interested before seeing how it works...



They seem to want to get your info first, so they can send you more info...wether you like the video or not...

But i agree, having a password, i a pain...i wanted to watch it but not bad enough...i guess. 

Still a cool idea.


----------



## Canyonbc (Nov 5, 2007)

Can some buddy report back on the machine...who sees at the TCIA convention???

Not trying to high jack the thread...but wondering what its like in person. 

Editing is an amazing thing...lol


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK (Nov 5, 2007)

What about one of those new (remote controlled limb grapples mounted ) to the hook on a brand new 25 ton truck crane. 146 ft. of reach , remote grapple & a price of under $165,000. Food for thought .


----------



## Canyonbc (Nov 5, 2007)

Sounds real interesting...do you have any pictures...or articles in magazines...haven't seen the remote control you speak of. 

sounds (possibly) a over all better idea. 

Just my thought.


----------



## John464 (Nov 5, 2007)

Canyonbc said:


> Sounds real interesting...do you have any pictures...or articles in magazines...haven't seen the remote control you speak of.
> 
> sounds (possibly) a over all better idea.
> 
> Just my thought.


see post #5 in this thread.


----------



## Ekka (Nov 6, 2007)

For those who want to see a flash video I signed up and got it as best I could.

They are using Java to hide the URL of the video. However the URL of the video is also a smoke screen, like the short cut icons on your desk top.

So whilst you can view the flash video here it's not the real videos URL. If some-ones got a Hex editor etc they could crack out the real URL of the video from the link below.

Anyway, here you go

http://www.bigbeaverretreever.net/images/bigbeaver.swf

Or alternatively if some-one can copy this video, great do it!


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK (Nov 6, 2007)

*Remote Control Grapple*

Attempting picture display :


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK (Nov 6, 2007)

This would be nice attached to a new 25 ton truck crane. Looks like it would be more useful & much less expensive in the long run. Any opinions on this idea ?


----------



## John464 (Nov 6, 2007)

thanks Ekka for posting that. definitely cool technology. looks pretty neat aside from those dangling hydro lines. On the one cut where he is delimbing I was cringing that the operator didnt hook one those lines on another branch


----------



## Canyonbc (Nov 6, 2007)

John464

Thanks for the info...gonna go look it up now.


----------



## Canyonbc (Nov 6, 2007)

OLD CHIPMONK said:


> This would be nice attached to a new 25 ton truck crane. Looks like it would be more useful & much less expensive in the long run. Any opinions on this idea ?



If that could attach and function...def. then you have the same attachment with out other unit...less space in your yard.

Crane used well for its original purpose. 

Cheaper just to have the attachment. 

How would you power the head?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 6, 2007)

Canyonbc said:


> If that could attach and function...def. then you have the same attachment with out other unit...less space in your yard.
> 
> Crane used well for its original purpose.
> 
> ...



Looks like it has a 14cc engine on it and that these are for knuckle cranes, not winched cable cranes.

http://www.cranab.com/site_specific/uploaded_files/4200/img00_119201493085022400.jpg

This is not the GSK, I could not find any action shots of that head. The file is huge, so I did not link it as an IMG.


----------



## oldirty (Nov 6, 2007)

from what i saw on that video (thx ekka) someone still has to go up and make the collar cuts on the trims it was doing.

looked a little jumpy too. i'd pass on it unless i was harvesting wood and still at that what about stability? 

how will it do on uneven terrain?



oldirty


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 7, 2007)

oldirty said:


> looked a little jumpy too. i'd pass on it unless i was harvesting wood and still at that what about stability?
> 
> how will it do on uneven terrain?



It looks like it has good outriggers.


----------



## oldirty (Nov 7, 2007)

what application would you use it in?

it would probably make its money back if you were clearing lots or punching holes in the woods.

how do you get it to the jobsite? do you need to bring it in on a low boy or is it over the road?

i think it would be a tough machine to use in a rez setting though. 



oldirty


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK (Nov 7, 2007)

Just thinking how great that tree squeezer woluld be mounted on Mike Poor's knuckle boom ( remote controlled) crane. Articulated, 100 ft. reach & the ability to accomplish all the above, with both feet on the ground. A new era of tree work on the horizon.


----------



## oldirty (Nov 7, 2007)

OLD CHIPMONK said:


> A new era of tree work on the horizon.



you think so?

i mean can you get it to the job no problem?

how heavy is it? 

what about all the hydraulic hoses hanging near the work on it?

it is more or less a crane right? IE take a big pick and get it to the chipper or log truck.

i am not dumping on it by any means but if you already have a crane why would you want that added monetary burden?

it might be a stud for ROW work.

i think i would rather have a crane though. at least you would still be able to make money if you decided you didnt want ot do tree work with it.


i mean i remember reading a quote about when cars first came out and someone said nothing would replace the horse, we all saw what happened after that.

how much was it again?



oldirty


----------



## Canyonbc (Nov 7, 2007)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Looks like it has a 14cc engine on it and that these are for knuckle cranes, not winched cable cranes.
> 
> http://www.cranab.com/site_specific/uploaded_files/4200/img00_119201493085022400.jpg
> 
> This is not the GSK, I could not find any action shots of that head. The file is huge, so I did not link it as an IMG.



JPS - Thanks for the picture. I gotcha now...


----------



## treeman82 (Nov 9, 2007)

Here's what I heard today.

The 64' unit which they had there weights in around 30,000 lbs or 40,000 lbs. So you're not hauling it anywhere with an F550 or even an F650. 

It's got a 3,000 lb capacity fully extended.

Diameter wise it can handle logs up to 3'


----------



## hornett22 (Nov 10, 2007)

*i looked at it.*

it's so impressive that it isn't.i can't see the need.


----------



## treeman82 (Nov 10, 2007)

The only thing I saw it being good for in their video was half dead pines. I mean maybe up here it would be good for black locust, but really one of the largest problems I see with it is that unless you're working in 1 neighborhood for a LONG time, it's not worth the money, or the move.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 10, 2007)

Maybe for EAB clearcuts, or after a big storm.

What were they quoting for price?


----------



## hornett22 (Nov 10, 2007)

*just under $300k*

way more than you could recover from.


----------



## (WLL) (Nov 13, 2007)

*what if?*

what if something went wrong mid-cut.(chain failure,hydro problem):help: call the crane,climber,and a cert tec.man that wood cost ya alot aah!! neat idea though.


----------



## rmihalek (Nov 13, 2007)

The price is $300,000. Top speed is about 21mph, so unless you're doing a lot of jobs in the same area, then you're going to need a big trailer to haul it from job to job. It's 9 feet wide and has four wheel drive and four wheel steering. A/C and a CD player are extra!

The salesman also said that the operator's view of the harvester head is obscured by the hydraulics, etc so they are working on a remote control so the machine can be operated from outside of the cab.


----------



## treeman82 (Nov 13, 2007)

I told one of my friends about this machine yesterday... he's got his own excavation company and runs a 40,000 lb excavator along with other stuff. He said that to get a USED rig in half descent shape to move something like that would be EASILY 50K. So now you're up to $340,000... add on tax and what not... let's say 350K+ They say you can also use the trailer and truck for hauling logs...


----------



## AlpineJesus (Nov 13, 2007)

If your a greenhorn, cant climb, or simply have no god given talent when it comes to tree removal; then you might consider dropping 300k on a big beaver retriever. Although traditionally I have been a huge advocate of beavers in general, AlpineJesus can not endorse the bigbeaver retriever. It could be because Its slow, dangerous, too expensive, not practical, or maybe I just don't like big beavers, but im just not impressed.


----------



## Husky137 (Nov 13, 2007)

I can't see it going anywhere that a bucket can't already go and certainly nowhere that only a climber can get to.


----------



## Creech&Woody (Nov 14, 2007)

300K huh... Id rather buy 2 tracked lifts than 1 of those.


----------



## diltree (Nov 23, 2007)

You can purchase a pretty sweet boom truck or a used crane for 300k.


----------



## arboristdan (Dec 18, 2007)

*big beaver*

I think that as a city arborist that the Retreever would be amazing and cost effcient considering the fact that we as a city could drive it around town with the flashers on and a chip truck following a knucle boom loading wood. The cost and labor involved in removing a city tree would dramaticaly reduce due to less wear and tear on the workers since 90% of city trees are accessable by equipment. In short ...less manual cutting and loading and more mechanical. welcome to the future. I love! to climb and prune and remove trees but anything that will save me the back ache later on in life I have to say lets learn how to use this technology to our atvantage. As with all new technology the price will come down with time and testing as well as market competition as soon as the rest of the pack sees the applications.:greenchainsaw: Dan


----------



## diltree (Dec 19, 2007)

arboristdan said:


> I think that as a city arborist that the Retreever would be amazing and cost effcient considering the fact that we as a city could drive it around town with the flashers on and a chip truck following a knucle boom loading wood. The cost and labor involved in removing a city tree would dramaticaly reduce due to less wear and tear on the workers since 90% of city trees are accessable by equipment. In short ...less manual cutting and loading and more mechanical. welcome to the future. I love! to climb and prune and remove trees but anything that will save me the back ache later on in life I have to say lets learn how to use this technology to our atvantage. As with all new technology the price will come down with time and testing as well as market competition as soon as the rest of the pack sees the applications.:greenchainsaw: Dan




Im guessing you guys don't have power lines in your city. The boom on this thing is not insulated; Using this thing around power lines is an accident waiting to happen. This is the last piece of equipment I would consider for city work here in the northeast due to the tight roads and power lines.


----------



## undercut (Dec 21, 2007)

*you nailed it*



OLD CHIPMONK said:


> Just thinking how great that tree squeezer woluld be mounted on Mike Poor's knuckle boom ( remote controlled) crane. Articulated, 100 ft. reach & the ability to accomplish all the above, with both feet on the ground. A new era of tree work on the horizon.




yes you nailed it. I have been thinking of stuff like this for a long time. It would take a little off your max load but really who cares. I have to call effer now  great idea. as is there is room for improvement but still seems more productive than anything i have seen yet.


----------



## city trees (Apr 25, 2014)

AlpineJesus said:


> If your a greenhorn, cant climb, or simply have no god given talent when it comes to tree removal; then you might consider dropping 300k on a big beaver retriever. Although traditionally I have been a huge advocate of beavers in general, AlpineJesus can not endorse the bigbeaver retriever. It could be because Its slow, dangerous, too expensive, not practical, or maybe I just don't like big beavers, but im just not impressed.


 
There have always been ways for 1 guy and a 20 year old pickup truck to take down trees. Big Beaver is not for those guys. If fact, I'm surprised those guys have computers that cost $300. This tool is for those large, well equipped tree companies who have the 3 C's (cash, credit, and customers). 99 out of 100 of these complainers are not potential customers for a nice, safe Dieci unit w/ a Big Beaver. This is for companies who actually pay work comp and liability insurance, who care whether or not a guy falls with a dead tree. It is for companies who work for people with nice houses and money, who don't choose to take a chance on a tree falling on their home. You probably wouldn't understand. Go knock some more doors, get a tree job and get off the computer. I pray you don't fall out of the tree into a power line. BTW, people do use equipment in the NE, esp in cities.


----------



## Toddppm (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm sure Alpinehayseus thanks you for the prayer Big Beaver rep man.


----------



## city trees (May 21, 2014)

Creech&Woody said:


> Anybody know anything about this new machine. Its called the Big Beaver Retreever. The only thing Ive seen about is the ad below that is in the new TCI Mag. I tried going to there site but all I get is an adult site. Ive tried calling them and no one picks up. Talk about great customer service. Anyways just wanted to know if anybody knows anything.





Creech&Woody said:


> Anybody know anything about this new machine. Its called the Big Beaver Retreever. The only thing Ive seen about is the ad below that is in the new TCI Mag. I tried going to there site but all I get is an adult site. Ive tried calling them and no one picks up. Talk about great customer service. Anyways just wanted to know if anybody knows anything.


I do know about Big Beaver. If you are interested, post contact info. There is way too much info to post on here. It is alive, works and been improved. Thanks


----------



## tree MDS (May 21, 2014)

city trees said:


> I do know about Big Beaver. If you are interested, post contact info. There is way too much info to post on here. It is alive, works and been improved. Thanks



Thanks for reassuring us that the Big Beaver is still alive. I, for one, was starting to get concerned!!


----------

